# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Suspended Concrete Floor Demolition

## lawso

I am shortly hoping to undertake the demolition of a part of our house to enable the construction of a new kitchen area more sympathetic with the rest of the house. 
The proposed demolition is of a 2.5m x 6.1m skillion roofed fibre cement monstrosity. 
My question is in regards to the best way to remove the concrete floor located on isolated brick piers that will remain after the roof, walls and framing are removed. At it's highest point it is about 900 from the ground. 
Your help would be appreciated.

----------


## Tools

4 ton excavator @ $90 per hour
Breaker attachment @ $120 per day 
Tools

----------


## bitingmidge

Wot Tools Sez, except if you can get a bigger excavator, do so. 
There's just no point in mucking round.  Anything less and it'll cost you more. 
Don't forget if the fibre cement is actual Asbestos Cement, you'll need licenced demolition guys for that. 
Cheers, 
P

----------


## lawso

thanks for that - know the asbestos rules 
I think i'll get a couple of quotes from the demolition experts 
ta 
Lawso
Proposing to OB - god am I crazy???

----------

